# Going Mon 10/9.. ``



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We are headed out in the am to do some trollin.. most likely going to the nipple/131.. but we are kicking around the idea of hitting the spur.. any thoughts on this one guys?


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

We will be out there somewhere give us a shout Gailforce on 68. Capt. John.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt John,

Will do.. good luck and maybe talk at you tommorow.. heard there is some pretty water and lots of bait at the nipple/elbow are, but the guy who went yesterdat said he got skunked.. whats your thoughts on the spur this time of year?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We will be out there too on "Bodacious"....


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great.. we'll be up on 68.. "Tunnel Vision". Good luck to you guys..


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn.. I allmost did the same but got to tied up at work today to tell them in advance!! Good Luck!


----------

